# who is prepred for death?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My children's birth mom passed from this earth on Monday.
My wife has had the kids from birth, seven and nine years. 
Truly heartbreaking, and there's a lot of history...
But, the wife is responsible for the sisters burial as next of kin. 
My question is, how many of us are "guaranteed that no one else" will have to assume this responsibility?
I think my company has dropped the ad and d insurance we used to have. 
My next endeavor is to insure my passing won't be a worry to anyone.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As you should. I have.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If you do make sure your will is up to date. Life changes over time and you don't want the people/family you are now trying to divorce to get everything. Death will sneak up and take you at the most inopportune time and there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My old Dad never made much money but had his stuff in order before he died and left Mom in very good shape. He was debt free and had been for a number of years plus he had some very conservative investments set aside for Mom. Other than what the government requires her to withdraw from her IRA she hasn't touched a penny of her principle.

He rarely talked about his Army days other than the 3 years that he spent in Germany in the early 1950's, but somehow he had arranged for the Army for his gravestone. He had all the paperwork done and all we had to do was send in a copy of his death certificate. He was a tough bastard of a man in my early years and a sweet old man when he died. Funny how that works.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We as a family have address those issues long ago and review them each year. Another major life change is coming Wife will retire and I will retire again. That will require some changes to be made.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have all in order. I don't have much but what I have goes to the wife. ( Life insurance, 401 and property ) My last wishes and a will are provided for her. Beyond that it won't matter much to me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have even though I'm only 29. When my mom passed away I used some of the leftover insurance money to buy 4 burial plots next to her. One for me one for my wife and 2 extras in case we have children. I also have life insurance. Funerals are very expensive! 

Just a side note for those who don't have life insurance... The government only gives you $250 for burial expenses. That's barely enough to even cover the flowers...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

A very important issue. Our deaths are guaranteed, but the number of our days is the big unknown. A lot of people are going to die today - any one of us could be among that number. I have life insurance to cover all expenses. My trust and will, including advanced directives and medical power of attorney are up to date. My family knows what mortuary to use and where I want my ashes scattered. Most importantly, I am at peace with my Creator. All is well.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have enough life insurance to bury me and provide for replacement income for some time... My wife will also get my social and military retirement (I retired from national guard so i do not get it until age 60).

My family would be better off _financially_ if I was dead


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have even though I'm only 29. When my mom passed away I used some of the leftover insurance money to buy 4 burial plots next to her. One for me one for my wife and 2 extras in case we have children. I also have life insurance. Funerals are very expensive!
> 
> Just a side note for those who don't have life insurance... The government only gives you $250 for burial expenses. That's barely enough to even cover the flowers...


Damn! 29. At 29 I never had being prepared in my brain. I was still bullet proof and kicking the worlds ass. ( so I thought ) Kudos to you Ark.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> The government only gives you $250 for burial expenses. That's barely enough to even cover the flowers...


Actually $255.... that extra $5 matters

Benefits.gov - Social Security Lump Sum Death Payment


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Damn! 29. At 29 I never had being prepared in my brain. I was still bullet proof and kicking the worlds ass. ( so I thought ) Kudos to you Ark.


You can get another person - like mom, dad, sibling - on the title to your car, home, bank account so if you meet with an untimely end, at least those large ticket items will go directly to that person instead of going through the court system which costs a lot of money to the heirs. Of course you have to trust the individual, but it is a way to pass on your stuff simply and without a will.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post Arklatex. I even have life insurance policies on my 3 kids for that reason, just a few dollars a month. 

Here is some food for thought and comments:

Cremation is getting popular with a traditional embalming and casket service going at 10k. I assume everyone know the guy/gal in the coffin has had organs removed, body fluids drained and the body cavity is stuffed with a filler.... cotton or similar. The head is all that is visible and usually has enough make up on it to supply 3 French whores for a month or Kaitlyn Jenner for a week. 

Not a pleasant thought for the price considering :
Genesis 3:19 ............till you return to the ground, for out of it you were taken; for you are dust, and to dust you shall return.”

Does it matter? To who?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Damn! 29. At 29 I never had being prepared in my brain. I was still bullet proof and kicking the worlds ass. ( so I thought ) Kudos to you Ark.


I'm with you Prepared One........ the only things I was preparing for were....... well let's just leave it at that. I am impressed. Boy's got his s..t together.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Good post Arklatex. I even have life insurance policies on my 3 kids for that reason, just a few dollars a month.
> 
> Here is some food for thought and comments:
> 
> ...


Ive heard most of the Jews dont believe in cremation. I wonder if there are other religions that have the same viewpoint on it?

Otherwise it is much cheaper to go that route.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They have some funeral homes up here who will give a nice funeral and a cremation for around 1,500 bucks. The bereaved loved ones get a carboad box of ashes to do with what they want. The wifey and I have decided to go that route. It worked out real well when her Mama passed a few years back.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

In agreement and unlike Ark, we haven't gotten our S together. 

We have had two major life events in the past 10 months that have brought this to the forefront. The birth of our son and my wife being diagnosed with the big C. I have always had AD&D and life insurance in case the unexpected happened to me, but we need to get a whole bunch of other things in place. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

darsk20, best wishes and prayers with your wife's health. Hang in there.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got the wife on life insurance, she had breast cancer and no go. Now they accept her, nothing big 100k, $50 per month. Like most, worth more dead than alive.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Only four sure things you can count on.
Everyone of us going to pass.
The govt will tax you till death.
The govt will tax your family on anything they can after death. 
And, finally, sadly, there may be fighting between family over anything not written and recorded.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

An excellent reminder of a "prep" that most don't consider to be one.
With my current company, I have all the life insurance my wife and kids will need. It will easily cover funeral expenses, and will also pay off all debt 2x over.
It will provide college funds for the kids, and the wife a big safety net to fall into while she copes and gets back to life.
Any married man who's not considered this isn't worthy of the love his wife gives him.

My grandfather, long before he passed, bought plots for the entire family. So that's already secured.
My wife and I agreed that cremation was going to be our route, and just a memorial stone to visit at the cemetery.
When my grandfather bought the plots, he told us all that we didn't have to keep them. We could sell them if we wanted. He just saw it as a land investment. 

On the topic of cremation, and whether certain religions allow it...
I can understand why some would be against it. It is desecration of the body, and to some this could conflict with the prophesy of the dead rising from their graves in the end times.
I look at it this way. If God said it will happen, it *WILL* happen, no matter what I do in the meantime.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> An excellent reminder of a "prep" that most don't consider to be one.
> With my current company, I have all the life insurance my wife and kids will need. It will easily cover funeral expenses, and will also pay off all debt 2x over.
> It will provide college funds for the kids, and the wife a big safety net to fall into while she copes and gets back to life.
> Any married man who's not considered this isn't worthy of the love his wife gives him.
> ...


^^^^^ Good common sense and application. If the dead are to rise they will..... won't matter if you gut them and fill them with hay or burn them to ashes. Of course, many who meet their maker due to a catastrophe don't get a choice of what they leave behind. I doubt that matters to God.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My funeral plans are simple. Should I have any grandchildren I will have them over one week and we will build ole Slippy's final resting place; a simple pine box. Then I'll let them paint it and decorate it how they see fit. Mrs S has already decided that the grandkids will call me BoomPa after an old Jimmy Stewart move character.

I'll get cremated and my ashes will be transferred to the decorated pine box and buried under a tree that I call Slippy's Will To Live Tree. Its a big old damn Oak tree that got knocked over in a storm and half of the huge root ball is exposed. The tree is leaning at better 30 degrees from the ground and has branches that have shot up from the main trunk that now look like the main trunk. I hung a set of wind chimes on the tree. To me that's pretty funny and I hope the grandkids get a kick out of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You do reach a point in life if you live long enough where life insurance is no longer a wise option. You must also plan for that. That means being debt free and investments to cover what you would have expected life insurance to do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I asked to be cremated. if god...or...more then likely the devil, wants me he will have to just deal with it.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> darsk20, best wishes and prayers with your wife's health. Hang in there.


Thank you.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just got the wife on life insurance, she had breast cancer and no go. Now they accept her, nothing big 100k, $50 per month. Like most, worth more dead than alive.


Good to know. We have been wondering about that. Thanks.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You can do a "Prepaid" funeral where you get to pick the amenities at a much lowered level of stress. This way you can take your time and shop, avoiding being price gouged at the family's most vulnerable time and eliminate any perceived waste. It's kind of like insurance except there is an end to the premiums and they can't raise the price on you later. Just be sure to pick a reputable funeral home that has been around a while.



Maine-Marine said:


> I have enough life insurance to bury me and provide for replacement income for some time... My wife will also get my social and military retirement (I retired from national guard so i do not get it until age 60).
> 
> My family would be better off _financially_ if I was dead


 sh-sh :68:



Arklatex said:


> Ive heard most of the Jews dont believe in cremation. I wonder if there are other religions that have the same viewpoint on it?
> 
> Otherwise it is much cheaper to go that route.


While the Bible does not specifically allow or prohibit cremation; the instances where it is mentioned, it was in connection with punishment or a curse.

Many of the 'eastern' religions allow it or even prefer it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I asked to be cremated. if god...or...more then likely the devil, wants me he will have to just deal with it.


Cremation for me. As a young buck I helped exhume a body that had been buried 40 years before. The coffin was still water tight but was opened onsite before being reburied. The man still looked pretty good with no major signs of decay. I refuse to lay in the ground for hundreds of years perfectly preserved like a piece of plastic. Let me go back to mother earth and continue as part of the cycle of life. I will be cremated and scattered on Pinnacle mountain in NC.

Good will made. Living will also exists to make sure I don't become a comatose piece of meat for a year on a ventilator; just pull the plug. 
Life insurance in my brother's name. He knows it is to handle my final expenses and assure that any customers who have a deposit with my business get their deposit's refunded asap. I figure my customers would prefer not to get stacks of wood and metal sent to them; I always quickly spend the deposits on materials even if I may not start building their wheel for a month or two (business often has a several month order backlog).

Notes in my executor's safe (same brother) with my passwords, account numbers, lock combinations and final notes about my stuff such as where the mower key is stashed. I've been the executer for several estates and dealing with those details can be a pain in the butt.

I refuse to go gently into the night but I also refuse to leave a mess for others to pay for.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> While the Bible does not specifically allow or prohibit cremation; the instances where it is mentioned, it was in connection with punishment or a curse.
> 
> Many of the 'eastern' religions allow it or even prefer it.


Here is an explanation from Rabbi Silberberg: http://m.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/510874/jewish/Why-Does-Jewish-Law-Forbid-Cremation.htm

It has to do with resurrection. There are exceptions though. Like all the Jews that hitler murdered and cremated.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The biggest waste of real estate is golf courses and cemeteries. jmho.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am sure some here have sat down before deploying and gone over the list , if I don't come back this time. Thinking about these issues for some of us has never really been a big deal but I can see where some have never looked at it.
Due to some of my risky life choices always made sure retirement plans and funds were setup to provide for wife. It means giving up some cash upfront as a hedge for what may happen. All things you must look at. If I go today she will be sitting good a large percentage of both retirements will pass to her.
If something happens to me she gets every thing , the Kids get nothing until we are both gone except the Harleys . No sense in them sitting around the kids get them the day I pass.
Each family must do what is right for them. One thing you do not want is some judge doing it for you or the state.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm want to have a Viking burial, fit for an internet know it all. A large fire burning underneath me and pushed out to sea (or the local lake) to burn in peace. Wife won't agree to it though, she's a boring traditionalist, who will do what she wants after I'm gone. Being 9 1/2 years my junior, she thinks she is holding the cards here. This crusty old geezer just might surprise her.


----------



## Expatriates LLC (Oct 13, 2015)

Deebo said:


> My children's birth mom passed from this earth on Monday.
> My wife has had the kids from birth, seven and nine years.
> Truly heartbreaking, and there's a lot of history...
> But, the wife is responsible for the sisters burial as next of kin.
> ...


Better question is where ya headed?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife and I were joking a bit about this today. She was with me when I went to get a shingles and flu shot. She said out loud she need to keep me around for the retirement.
I told her she would make out better if I was dead. She would get 80% + of each of them and not have me spending any. Long ago I elected to reduce what I would get so that if something did happen she would be covered well.
Responsible people take care of things and not leave a burden to others.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Death will sneak up and take you at the most inopportune time and there is no tomorrow.


I debated putting my own story up here mainly because a.) I am new here, and b.) I am uncomfortable talking about it, but the above quote is right on the money, so here goes....

I was 33 years old, and standing in my shower preparing for work when I started having a heavy nose bleed right there in the shower. Within moments of that happening my left arm went completely numb, and it felt like an elephant sat down on my chest.

I knew something was wrong, but was denying it was a heart attack, thinking that I had a severe case of heartburn.

I climbed out of the shower, talked with my wife who decided we needed to drive into the city (we lived on a acreage then - 20 minutes to the nearest hospital)

She packed up the kids (they were 3 and 7 at the time) and off we went. About half way to the hospital the symptoms I was feeling had pretty much gone away, and I wanted to turn around and go home, but the wife was insistent that I get checked out.

My wife dropped me off at Emergency and went to park the jeep, and get the kids organized.

I walked into emergency and was standing at the check in desk.

I remember waking up on the floor, some doctor was "welcoming me back" my shirt was missing, and I had what felt like burns in my chest. I turned my head left to a crowd of people watching from the waiting room, and turned my head the other way to see my wife and kids standing there crying.

My heart had stopped while I was checking myself in at the check in desk.

If I had been anywhere else - had gone home like I wanted, there would have been no tomorrow for me.

As it ended up, I needed a quintuple bypass that was scheduled for the next day assuming I made it through the night.

This could be a book by the time I am done telling it, but I'm not going to do that here.

Instead, I made damn sure after I was well enough to make sure my wife and kids were covered. I had insurance from work, and life insurance, (glad I bought all that before my heart attack)

As all you know my health care was free. I was billed for $1.32 for a single pill that was not covered by our health care system.

So, to go along with the title of this post - make sure you have your shit in order for you and your family.

My other advice is to never ignore chest pain no matter how minor.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm starting to get worried about death. It's sad and depressing. I guess I always thought I would live a long life like my great grandfather who made it to 94.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Expatriates LLC said:


> Better question is where ya headed?


Well, I BELIEVE, and I live my life for HIM.
*But, that wasn't what this thread was intended for. 
Your ne


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mt. Krusty,

Thank you for sharing. New here? What's that? You have participated as you have taken and given here. That is what we do as a group here and we do it together. My best to you on your continued well being. I believe I have my affairs in order, but thanks to your reminder, I am going to sit down with my wife and qualify if any items need updated.

Thanks again for the reminder.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

We are mostly prepared. We are a bit unique because we don't have children, so everything goes to nieces and nephews. 

We lost a very close friend this year and he had nothing. No will, no notes, never talked to anyone. Nothing. He lived with his girlfriend, in her house. It got ugly and still is.

It really got us thinking and we made some changes to what we already had. We added secondary executors, make specific lists for everything we have of value and then sat down with our closest friends and the executors and went over it all. 

When you see an estate get that messy you really wake up.

As for burial....we will both be cremated. We love to ride our dirt bikes in the woods, so someone will take the ashes, put them in a backpack, cut a whole in it and ride baby ride. Then everyone will have a party at our favorite dispersed campsite. No flowers, no building rentals, just a camp fire and story telling.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

deep subject! 

for me, some days I pray that I live a very long life and others I pray that it ends now. I have been in constant chronic pain for the last 35 years and it has been getting worse year after year. I turned 50 last month and have 2 kids and 2 grandkids, I want to watch them grow up and become good people.... some days I think they would be better off with out me, but its not my choice.. I gave that choice to my wife when I gave her my heart so only she can tell me when to go


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Doc, I don't even know where to go with that one. I have my thoughts on the matter but it's a very long goodnight if you choose that path. And the pain you'll create for those who love you is incalculable. stick around, tomorrow may be better; the wisdom you have gained through the years would be lost.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

foolIam, I would never take my own life, I love my family way too much. I may pray that it ends when things get real bad but that is as far as it goes. Like I said, My wife will tell me when she will let me go and I wont go before she says I can.... or the good lord says I have had enough.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> foolIam, I would never take my own life, I love my family way too much. I may pray that it ends when things get real bad but that is as far as it goes. Like I said, My wife will tell me when she will let me go and I wont go before she says I can.... or the good lord says I have had enough.


My prayers tonight will include my friend Doc Holliday.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Amen. Prayers headed up for Doc Holiday. Hey Doc sounds like you could use some good couch lock reefer. Thats supposed to be good for chronic pain.

https://www.leafly.com/news/strains/best-cannabis-strains-for-treating-pain


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Before retirement I dealt with the deaths of others on a pretty regular basis and my wife as a nurse in the hospital as all nurses will deal with a death now and then. We had never really thought what about us until I came very close to dying and that was a real life changer for us. We got our wills done, our daughter has our powers of attorney, we are to be cremated and ashes scattered in the gulf. The children all know where they stand on inheriting anything left after we are gone.
Nothing has been left to chance.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers my friends....

Bigwheel, Every Dr I have seen in the past 5 or so years has suggested that I try it but unfortunately I am very allergic to THC... I cant even be in the same room if someone is smoking it. :?:

I live 4 hours at a time and have for almost the last 35 years, I try to take the bare minimum of pain killers that will keep me going (I really hate taking them) and I have to stop for a few weeks every 6 months or so to get them out of my system or they just dont work that good any more. I wont ask for anything stronger then the ones I take now because I do not want to NEED them.

Pain sucks but I have lived so long with it I guess I can continue living with it so I can watch my grandbabies grow up.


----------

